# Egg retrieval this morning....12 eggs! Good??



## Mokie

Today the Dr retrieved 12eggs.
Is that good? It's my first IVF......


Now I'm dying to hear news about how many fertilized! I'm a bit achey but not hurting. No cramps or blood just bloat... Do you think I will feel like myself tomorrow? My brother is getting married and it's a busy day.....:kiss:


----------



## mokamint7

I think that's great! I only had 7 eggs my first IVF! And you may be really tired tomorrow, but other then that you should feel ok.


----------



## Wishing89

Hey mokie that's pretty good. I had my EC yesterday and got 18 eggs. I'm still waiting for the clinic to call me with fertilization and I'm getting impatient lol.. Glad you're feeling okay. If you feel fine now I'm sure you'll be okay tomorrow. Maybe just a bit tender. I can't even walk at the moment :-( but was in pain straight from the EC yesterday. Let me know how it goes good luck!!! xx


----------



## Mokie

Thanks ladies. I feel better hearing that!


----------



## Kirei

It's excellent! I had 11 and 6 fertilized. Now i'm 21 weeks pregnant. You might start to feel a little bloated tomorrow. Remember to drink plenty of water. x


----------



## chichifab

That's great! You will be ok tommorow just drink plenty of water and take it easy xx


----------



## Mokie

Zero fertilized even with ICSI.... Have you ever heard of that? The doctor said he'd check tomorrow for "late fertilizatiOn"

What?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wishing89

I'm not sure but I just wanted to tell you I have my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully they're just slow starters x


----------



## Mokie

3 are now fertilized for transfer tomorrow! Praise God!


----------



## babyfever27

I had 12 eggs retrieved also; 9 were mature, 6 fertilized, 3 were transferred and now I'm pregnant with my one little baby girl!! Good luck!!


----------



## CocoCrystal

Mokie said:


> 3 are now fertilized for transfer tomorrow! Praise God!

:happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Mokie said:


> 3 are now fertilized for transfer tomorrow! Praise God!

That's wonderful news Mokie :happydance:. Good luck and GOD bless :thumbup:


----------



## Mokie

That rocks baby fever!


----------



## constancev18

Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Wishing89

Mokie good luck for your transfer! Keep us updated, when will you be testing? x


----------

